

Linkrdr - Next Gen Feed Reader - dbin78
http://www.startupsea.com/2012/02/linkrdr-next-gen-feed-reader.html

======
derekja
nice start. Get me a way to import the opml file of my feeds from google
reader and I'll give it a serious go. Thanks!

~~~
jknupp
Founder here: Added OPML support. Give it a try!

~~~
derekja
very nice! I'll keep playing with that over the next few days.

------
Jarred
I didn't want to sign up, but I did anyway.

Then, when I signed up, it didn't have any feeds.

After that, I closed it.

~~~
vetler
I also added a feed. Then it sorted some links for me. I didn't understand how
to use it or what it was supposed to do.

After that, I closed it.

------
13rules
Agree with the others on the OPML import. Also, would be a lot more
interesting to be able to link into Twitter and pull links from all of the
people I follow (or certain lists), rather than have to add them individually.

------
chrismealy
It should use link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" to discover
feeds.

------
crcsmnky
The app looks promising but you'd have to show a bit more before I create yet
a other account.

How much research/interviewing did you do before building the UI/UX? I ask
because I'm curious to know your findings, e.g. an outline style expandable
list of stories performed better than the magazine style that was popularized
by Flipboard.

Also, is there an easy way to collapse similar stories. I hate reading the
same story about Apple 10 times from different news sources (not picking on
Apple, just as an example).

------
dylanpyle
Maybe I'm missing something, but did signing in via an external service
(facebook) give me any sort of benefits or save me any time? It doesn't seem
to have pulled any feeds in from FB, and I had to create a username
regardless. That said, it certainly has potential and I'd be interested to see
this in a slightly more fleshed out form.

Also: not sure this link needed to be proxied through "startupsea.com" - I got
more context from the homepage of the app itself than your ads & short
description gave. Sorry!

------
smitec
I would group "My Feeds" and "Add Feeds" into a single page "Manage Feeds"
because having one page to add feeds and one which essentially only lets you
delete them is a bit much.

also the default action on clicking a link title should be open the link not
expand the box. Most of the time I would want to click the top few links, have
them load in the background and then browse through them, having to click the
open link button or expand and click seems a bit convoluted.

------
there
Protip: don't host HTTP things on ports other than 80 and 443. This site has
its CSS and Javascript files hosted on other ports which are blocked for me.

------
dotmanish
Any links to the Privacy Policy?

------
gautaml
I think the "Take the tour" should be renamed "FAQ"

I was hoping to see some shots of it in action before I signed up.

~~~
farnsworth
Same here, I don't really understand what it does, or why I should spend 10
minutes registering and setting it up just to find out.

